# best staredown ever



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

mine would be james thompson and don frye lol classic


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Frye/Takayama. No question.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Jackson vs Silva- where page is smiling.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

links or thread fail.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

ken shamrock don frye or thompson frye. Frye was awesome in the day


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Jackson vs Silva- where page is smiling.


Jackson v. Silva where Wandy's doing his little dance and Jackson is looking at him like "I'm a tear you apart FOOL!"

GSP and BJ at the weigh-in. Mostly because of GSP's pimp jacket.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Jackson vs Silva hands down


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Xerxes said:


>


awesome, dude.

does anyone have a link to either of these? Or know generally where I can find them? I really wanna check these out.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Check your PMs Rob :thumbsup:

I'll try to post some more.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent stuff, Xerexs! I wish I could rep you 100 times for that. LOVE the Rampage/Wanderlei staredowns. One of the best rivalries in MMA History!!!!


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Don Frye vs Gilbert Yvel...frye was so pumped up he got teary eyed!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks man that was great stuff, i forgot where that guy kissed heath and got KOd


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

jcal said:


> Thanks man that was great stuff, i forgot where that guy kissed heath and got KOd


Is it too late to change my vote to this one? I watched that clip about 30x.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

the huerta/guida staredown before the start of the 3rd round still gives me chills. wanderlei also has the some of the best staredowns. his staredown with crocop is sweet cause you can see crocop's jaw clinch shut and tense up. plus, all of his staredowns with rampage are awesome, especially before their 2nd fight where rampage comes out smiling. + rep to xerxes for all posted gifs.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

NICE SPOILER!

i'd have to say wandy vs rampage for best stare down.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Shammy Vs Frye is my favorite stare down.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Xerxes said:


>


Eh. It would have been better if they were a little closer. You know, like touching each other...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

super HOT!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The guy's face in the back makes me lol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep he's having the time of his life looking at all that gorgeous female flesh.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

damn that is hot


----------

